# Tinned sardines ok to feed my dog?



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

My border terrier is on a good quality kibble diet but I feed her treats every now and then such as tinned sardines. I stuff them in her kongs. Are tinned sardines ok? I assumed they were...


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes they are fine


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Yup, fab, I use the ones in tomato sauce. Great for the oil content. The ones in brine would need a thorough rinse first.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Yep, they're absolutely fine!  Mine love them and have them (as above) in tomato sauce


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Maisie _loves_ sardines & usually gets a tin once a week

She's not had any for absolutely ages tho'  as she's been on a diet and they are (which I was surprised at) quite high in fat

Must give her some as her (usually beautifully shiny) coat is looking a bit dull as she's been moulting for weeks


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Maisie _loves_ sardines & usually gets a tin once a week
> 
> She's not had any for absolutely ages tho'  as she's been on a diet and they are (which I was surprised at) quite high in fat
> 
> Must give her some as her (usually beautifully shiny) coat is looking a bit dull as she's been moulting for weeks


My daughter suffers from ulcerative colitis and recommended sardines for Tango as she finds them very good for soothing her gut problems , in fact any oily fish is good apparently. Tango has them 2x weekly and is really well, her coat is beautiful ( for her ! ) and she ADORES them !!


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Ours have sardines/mackerel in oil or tomato sauce once or twice a week, they adore them and they are so good for them!


----------



## Skinnywhippet (May 23, 2013)

Mine too, a tin of pilchards or sardines a week usually spread across 2 lunches. I usually rinse the tomato sauce off as she's not mad about it. Great way to give them something tasty and healthy. ..


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I get asda smart price sardines in tomato sauce. 34p :thumbup:


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Mine loves sardines and mackerel in oil.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I think my two would leave home if they didn't get their sardines in oil weekly. I usually drop an egg in too, with a bit of crushed up shell. Perfect.


----------

